# MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap.



## white2.0Mk4 (Mar 31, 2004)

Well as i have noticed there are more and more questions regarding this swap, and the general thought seems to be this swap is easy, and a good choice for the 2.slow, i will be updating this thread as much as i can with pictures over the next week or so describing this swap. Here is some general info.
i have a 99.5 (new style golf) 2dr 2.0 5spd, bone stock from vw. I did this swap, with a 2003 awp 1.8t. My honest advice to people wanting to do this is to sell the car and buy a 1.8t. As far as mechanical fit, and use of the tranny, everything will bolt up, because the 1.8t is used in the same gen, so everything does fit as it should, and the 2.0 tranny can be used and it bolts right up.
So as far as mechanical fit goes it is an easy swap. The major issue with this swap is the wiring. It may seem that this is an easy swap because the 1.8t is an engine choice in the mk4 lineup, this is not the case. VW mk4's use a one piece wiring harness which is specific to the engine in the car and options you choose. Unless you have a complete donor car with wiring intact, and the same options you have, or wish to have, this swap is not for you. i think it is one of the hardest swaps to do just because of the wiring, and im not the only one to think this. I had my reason for doing the swap in my car as im sure anyone does. 
if you have any further questions im me, i will be completing a detailed writeup on this. there is not to much detailed information on vortex about this, other then dont do it


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (white2.0Mk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white2.0Mk4* »_ My honest advice to people wanting to do this is to sell the car and buy a 1.8t.


My same thoughts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (white2.0Mk4)*

If you have access to a 1.8t at a reasonable price, go for it. I have a 99.5 also, and I will be finnishing up my swap Monday. 
This system was obviously made for this car, so physically everything fits like a glove, the mounting points for the stock intercooler are there if you choose to use it like I did. 
I put in an AWW setup with REVO immo delete, it remains to be seen how this is going to work, but it appears to work great for the AWP swaps.
Wiring wise, the green T10d connector from your 2.0 CE2 harness has to be removed and installed in place of the white connector on the AWW 1.8t, it is a major pain (for me anyway) to remove those pins from the connector, you will need the Bentley, worth the 100 bucks. Also the big black T10a connector found in the black plastic cable track on the right (driver) side of the motor compartment has to be "integrated" with the same (but different) connector on the 1.8t harness, again while the pin out was similar, the bentley is a needed reference. 
Outside of that there are a few connectors which are of a new style compared to that of the 2.0 stuff, transmission, alternator, AC seem to come to mind, but overall I would not call this swap difficult, just tedious. I had bought this motor for my late 96 Golf, which I unfortunately crashed, now that car would certainly have been more difficult. Add it up cost wise (do some searching here for what you'll need, it's all been done before), and if it makes sense dollar wise to you, do it.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (i81b4u)*

Sorry, I left out one of the biggest hurdles I encountered, the drive by wire gas pedal, I had to line up the DBW gas pedal with the cable gas pedal/brake assy., mark the gas pedal bracket, cut it, and weld on a plate which the pedal bolts on to. I'm not sure if the pedal cluster is different for DBW cars, or if I was given an odd DBW pedal (wire colors on the 6 pin connector were not as listed in the Bentley), but the ghetto bracket works fine. Good luck.


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_
Wiring wise, the green T10d connector from your 2.0 CE2 harness has to be removed and installed in place of the white connector on the AWW 1.8t, it is a major pain (for me anyway) to remove those pins from the connector, you will need the Bentley, worth the 100 bucks. Also the big black T10a connector found in the black plastic cable track on the right (driver) side of the motor compartment has to be "integrated" with the same (but different) connector on the 1.8t harness, again while the pin out was similar, the bentley is a needed reference. 
Outside of that there are a few connectors which are of a new style compared to that of the 2.0 stuff, transmission, alternator, AC seem to come to mind, but overall I would not call this swap difficult, just tedious. 


so are you saying you have to or dont have to swap the harness in through the dash?
ive been curious about a4 sawps if you can swap engine, match the plug at the fiewall and then swap computers? does anyone know if the Vr6 engines all use the same plug in an mk4?
like the 12v and 14v and r32 engines all have the same plug at the firewall? or atleast the 24v vr6 and the r32 would be the same plug right?


----------



## daniel silva (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (white2.0Mk4)*

Well to be honest I don’t think it is that difficult…!







I m doing this swap right now and specially after I did my research its Sims to be easier, I have a 4 door 2000 golf it makes every thing harder because AWP engines just comes on GTI …







but even then, this doesn’t make it that hard to do the swap specially if, perhaps in my case you have every thing you need like cluster, wiring harness from the donor car, pedals to convert cable wire to DBW, ECU etc… etc… 
Now in my case the easiest way that I find is to swap the entire golf wire harness for the GTI harness, at first I tought I should keep my original wires but since that I have to mess with couple things like disable traction control, break pads sensor, DBW, immobilizer “what I may still need to do is mess with it” plus couple more things, all that stuff I don’t have on the golf and can be disable with a VAG Com scan toll, another good tool that every mk4 swapper should have with a copy of the Bentley as said above !!!! So as I decide to go with the GTI harness the only thing that I have to mess with now is two extras doors besides all the other stuff and all that messed with my head too for while…







But afterwards I found out that the doors harness are speared from the main harness, what perhaps felt as a glove for me, well now I can use the golf doors harness on the GTI main harness and save all that wire cutting… So with you get every thing cheap enough like I got it (“engine 1.600mi only” with tranny, axles, wires, pedals, ECU etc… And on top of that you have 117.000 mi on your 2.0 engine like I do… I think the swap should be done for sure!!!! No doubt….!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by daniel silva at 4:54 PM 3-15-2005_


_Modified by daniel silva at 4:58 PM 3-15-2005_


----------



## white2.0Mk4 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (daniel silva)*

interesting indeed to read from another who is doing the same swap from a 2.0







. 
The reason for my why this was such a pain in the arse was because my donor car was a jetta, and to make this even better, the cluter had been totalled in the crash the motor came from. so that left me with immobilizer issues, as well as harness issues







. getting the motor running bypassing immobilizer wasent the problem, it was finding a harness, and i did manage to get one, but it had been previously used in a mk3 1.8t swap... meaning alot of cut wires. Again i am looking for a new harness and finally think i got my hands on a new gti harness







. 
Agreed if you read up and know whats involved then go for it. many people think its straight forward tho, like me and i got screw by just picking up and engine, and left in the dark with no wiring. The swap can be done by using your original wiring, and alot of splicing of the harness, but becuase of german wiring my advice is to get a complete harness, after a swap id hate to have a car fire









so within the week or so ill be stripping the car again and going threw this once again.. hopefully the final time


----------



## daniel silva (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (white2.0Mk4)*

Yea…!! That mkIII harness screwed up big time…







But dude you should be all set now with the GTI harness in it, peace of cakeeee eh eh….!!!







I can’t wait to start on my swap if the weather lets me…







good look with your swap and I hope to hear good news from you in the future!!! Keep us updated!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## callmestu (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: MK4 2.0 to 1.8T Swap. (white2.0Mk4)*

wow good luck on your swaps,
i would like to know if anyone can tell me if i can put an MK4 engine and AUTO tranny into my MK3 96 2.0L 5spd jetta
i found this for a great price, and i'll be getting the wiring and ECU
should i get the pedal cluster too? (is that what you are refering to when you say cluster?) anything else?
thanks
chris


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

^^he could mean PEDAL CLUSTER or just the GAUGE CLUSTER ...and the pedal cluster you should get b/c if you stay DBW you will need the gas pedal and the 1.8t throttle body


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_^^he could mean PEDAL CLUSTER or just the GAUGE CLUSTER ...and the pedal cluster you should get b/c if you stay DBW you will need the gas pedal and the 1.8t throttle body

The DBW gas pedal mounts differently than the cable type, I modified the brake pedal/gas pedal cluster/bracket/assy with a plate as described aove to mount the DBW pedal, I would assume if a DBW brake/gas bracket/cluster were available it would save the small amount of fabrication required to mod the cable type bracket.
As far as the instrument cluster, you will need the original, along with the key transponder coil in the steering column, plus the original key, as well as associated wiring between the ecu and the I.C. Otherwise, have the ecu sent out and flashed with immobilizer defeat code (I went with REVO) and these items are unnecessary.
Edit: Found out upon starting the car up for the first time that pin #2 of the tan T6 CE2 connector of the AWW motor (purple/white), needs to be swapped with the pin #3 wire on the orange T10 connector (red/green) also of the AWW CE2. (My car is 1999.5 2.0l GLS). 
The purple and white needs to go to the Fuel pump relay for the plus 30 connection, while the red/green is to the plus 15 and used for the back up switch. I was presented with many nasty fault codes trying to start the car before I dicovered this mismatch. 

_Modified by i81b4u at 9:13 PM 3-20-2005_


_Modified by i81b4u at 9:15 PM 3-20-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

i thought if the ecu was flashed you dont need to do that to the cluster ...


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_
Otherwise, have the ecu sent out and flashed with immobilizer defeat code (I went with REVO) and these items are unnecessary.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (i81b4u)*

I thought the ECU engine wiring harness was self-contained.
And connected to the rest of the car harness by a connector.
Is this not the case?
Rey


----------



## Zach kerr (Jun 25, 2021)

white2.0Mk4 said:


> Well as i have noticed there are more and more questions regarding this swap, and the general thought seems to be this swap is easy, and a good choice for the 2.slow, i will be updating this thread as much as i can with pictures over the next week or so describing this swap. Here is some general info.
> i have a 99.5 (new style golf) 2dr 2.0 5spd, bone stock from vw. I did this swap, with a 2003 awp 1.8t. My honest advice to people wanting to do this is to sell the car and buy a 1.8t. As far as mechanical fit, and use of the tranny, everything will bolt up, because the 1.8t is used in the same gen, so everything does fit as it should, and the 2.0 tranny can be used and it bolts right up.
> So as far as mechanical fit goes it is an easy swap. The major issue with this swap is the wiring. It may seem that this is an easy swap because the 1.8t is an engine choice in the mk4 lineup, this is not the case. VW mk4's use a one piece wiring harness which is specific to the engine in the car and options you choose. Unless you have a complete donor car with wiring intact, and the same options you have, or wish to have, this swap is not for you. i think it is one of the hardest swaps to do just because of the wiring, and im not the only one to think this. I had my reason for doing the swap in my car as im sure anyone does.
> if you have any further questions im me, i will be completing a detailed writeup on this. there is not to much detailed information on vortex about this, other then dont do it


Hey I have a question I did the swap into a 2.0 07 golf city and I have it all done but when the fuel pump gains pressure I got a constant gas leak from the overflow in the rear wheel well,I have been told the 2.0 has a returnless system and I picked up the proper 1.8t fuel pump and lines just wondering how I would go about it


----------



## Zach kerr (Jun 25, 2021)

Zach kerr said:


> Hey I have a question I did the swap into a 2.0 07 golf city and I have it all done but when the fuel pump gains pressure I got a constant gas leak from the overflow in the rear wheel well,I have been told the 2.0 has a returnless system and I picked up the proper 1.8t fuel pump and lines just wondering how I would go about it


I have the exact same problem on mine and I can’t figure it out for the life of me


----------



## jaysixrings (3 mo ago)

white2.0Mk4 said:


> Well as i have noticed there are more and more questions regarding this swap, and the general thought seems to be this swap is easy, and a good choice for the 2.slow, i will be updating this thread as much as i can with pictures over the next week or so describing this swap. Here is some general info. i have a 99.5 (new style golf) 2dr 2.0 5spd, bone stock from vw. I did this swap, with a 2003 awp 1.8t. My honest advice to people wanting to do this is to sell the car and buy a 1.8t. As far as mechanical fit, and use of the tranny, everything will bolt up, because the 1.8t is used in the same gen, so everything does fit as it should, and the 2.0 tranny can be used and it bolts right up. So as far as mechanical fit goes it is an easy swap. The major issue with this swap is the wiring. It may seem that this is an easy swap because the 1.8t is an engine choice in the mk4 lineup, this is not the case. VW mk4's use a one piece wiring harness which is specific to the engine in the car and options you choose. Unless you have a complete donor car with wiring intact, and the same options you have, or wish to have, this swap is not for you. i think it is one of the hardest swaps to do just because of the wiring, and im not the only one to think this. I had my reason for doing the swap in my car as im sure anyone does. if you have any further questions im me, i will be completing a detailed writeup on this. there is not to much detailed information on vortex about this, other then dont do it


 Where are the pictures and the follow up?


----------

